# Servomotor a partir de un motor DC



## Patricio

Tengo la inquietud de construir un servomotor a partir de un motor DC (12V), se como funciona un servomotor, tambien el circuito para controlarlo, pero lo que necesito es hacer el Servomotor con un motor DC de 12 voltios, es decir la electronica de un servomecanismo.

muchas Gracias.


----------



## eder90

Yo me encuentro en tu misma situacion, pero no encuentro nada para hacer un servo todos te dicen ke es y como funciona pero quiero saber como hacer uno, a partir de un motor de cd, tengo entendido que es un motor de cd retroalimentado con un potenciometro y engranajes pero hasta ahi.


----------



## tiopepe123

Depende para que lo quieras.

Por ejemplo un servomotor de aeromodelosmo (servo) lo que importa es la posicion del brazo por lo que se utiliza un potenciometro para conocer si el brazo a llegado a la posicion requerida.


Para una motocicleta electrica se utiliza un encoder (contador de revoluciones) o se mide la corriente (motor DC) para asjutar la velocidad del motor respecto el pedal de gas.

cada aplicacion tiene unos fines y el mundo de los servos es todo un mundo.

No sirve para nada preguntar que camion tienes que comprar si no explicas para que necesitas, transportar hormigon, pescado o eres un chulo y lo quieres como turismo para fardar


----------



## pepepuerto

Hola a todos, deseo que os sirva de ayuda ,suerte saludos
http://www.x-robotics.com/motorizacion.htm


----------



## mrpepo

Que tal, yo tengo un circuito de como elaborar un "servomotor" bueno nose si pueda llamarle asi pero la funcion de este es que tengo un potenciometro y en el otro lado o donde quieran acoplarlo otro potenciometro pero conectado directamente de la perilla a un motor de 12v, entonces la funcion de este es que del potenciometro solito donde tu quieras girarlo el otro potenciometro conectado al motor gira, como quien dice iguala al otro potenciometro, nose si me explique bien o no, pero si les interesa mandenme un mail a mrpepo1arrobitagmailpuntocom para publicar la imagen del circuito aqui, o de lo contrario nose si sitando este mensaje me llegue un mail para avisarme y asi publicar la imagen. de toda manera voi a tratar de dibujar lo mas pronto posible el circuito y publicar la imagen, saludos =D

espero que sea de ayuda =P


----------



## mrpepo

bueno bueno, un compañero me pidio el diagrama, aqui se los pongo. el pot1 lo giras normalmente entonces el pot2 va unido al motor por la perilla entonces este simula el movimiento del pot1, cualquier duda ya saben 

por cierto los pot son de 10k


----------



## eldo

hola gente nececito fabricar un servo que se pueda controlar con un microcontrolador para modelismo ya que donde vivo( san luis) no se concigue nada de eso... desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Baddragon

pues yo ando buscando lo mismo y me encontre este video muy interesante


----------



## eldo

esta muy bueno, habria que ver que es ese integrado y como se usa... alguien sabe???


----------



## Dario

se podria hacer un servomotor con un 555 como generador de pulso de referencia y un pic12f675 como comparador de ancho de pulso.
el 555 genera un pulso variable de 1 a 2 ms y se lo manda al pic, el pic lo compara con el pulso de entrada que viene del radiocontrol y si hay diferencia mueve un mecanismo que a su vez mueve el potenciometro que variara la señal del 555 hasta que sean ambas iguales, al ser iguales ambos pulsos el mecanismo se detiene. resultado: servo muy simple. recomiendo usar picbasic para programar el pic ya que este cuenta con las instrucciones PULSIN y PULSOUT que son de facil manejo y pueden ser usadas para esta tarea. saludosss


----------



## pepechip

D@rio dijo:


> se podria hacer un servomotor con un 555 como generador de pulso de referencia y un pic12f675 como comparador de ancho de pulso.
> el 555 genera un pulso variable de 1 a 2 ms y se lo manda al pic, el pic lo compara con el pulso de entrada que viene del radiocontrol y si hay diferencia mueve un mecanismo que a su vez mueve el potenciometro que variara la señal del 555 hasta que sean ambas iguales, al ser iguales ambos pulsos el mecanismo se detiene. resultado: servo muy simple. recomiendo usar picbasic para programar el pic ya que este cuenta con las instrucciones PULSIN y PULSOUT que son de facil manejo y pueden ser usadas para esta tarea. saludosss


 
Si ese es el funcionamiento, pero el mismo pic puede realizar la comparacion. ahorrandonos el 555. Ademas el 12f675 incorcorpora un convertidor A/D que no vamos a utilizar, asi que es mas economico el uso del 12f629.


----------



## Dario

si, ya estuve experimentando con la comparacion usando el pic pero, no he tenido buenos resultados. con lo que si he tenido buenos resultados, es usando el pic 16f84 y el 555. funciona bastante bien...
saludosss


----------



## demian662

hola gente ya vi casi todo lo que va referido al servo, me gustari salir de una duda, de lo 3 cables que posee, 2 son de alimentacion, y el tercero es para el control, verdad.


la duda es que como es la señal de control, erstoy confundido con eso de PWM(modulacion de ancho de pulso), eso quiere decir que la señal que ingresa en el tercer terminale s en PWM o es continua a un diferente voltaje????

o es que es de los 2 modos ya que PWM me daria un voltaje medio masvajo regulando el angulo.


gracias


----------



## bocagonza

hola, tengo una pregunta para no crear un post nuevo, tengo un servo con el chip quemado, 
ahora, pruevo el motor con DC y anda gira con los engranajes hasta el fin de carrera, y alreves tambien, lo podria convertir en servo de vuelta con Au741 en modo de comparador con el potenciometro que tiene incorporado... me explico, el motor cuando gira mueve el potenciometro hasta un punto, no? que pasa yo al girar el otro potenciometro el motro gira hasta que los 2 pot queden en el mismo lugar.. ? se puede hacer eso? 
otra cosa,  cuando los 2 pot estan en el mismo lugar, la salida se pone en  cero volts?


----------



## IPGDEVICES

no funcionaria del todo bien ya que tendrias perdida de potencia lo que te recomiendo es que utilices un controlador PID de posicion analogo con el cual obtendrias mejores resultados y si quieres que funcione como servo utiliza un convertidor de frecuancia a voltaje, con esto podras ingresarle una señal de control a tu motor de CD


----------



## spiritbreaker

man si funciona tu idea de sacar el potenciometro
yo uso eso para controlar velocidad de  scooter electricos y el potenciometro lo pongo como acelerador 


obviamente solo le agrego un puente h sencillo con mosfets

yo compro los servos para defrente desarmarlos y colocarle moteres mas grandes  asi me resulta bien practico


----------



## Dario

spiritbreaker dijo:


> man si funciona tu idea de sacar el potenciometro
> yo uso eso para controlar velocidad de  scooter electricos y el potenciometro lo pongo como acelerador
> 
> 
> obviamente solo le agrego un puente h sencillo con mosfets
> 
> yo compro los servos para defrente desarmarlos y colocarle moteres mas grandes  asi me resulta bien practico



no saben que pena me da cada vez que encuentro en las paginas webs y foros, el famoso trucado de servos... 
yo compraria mejor, los motores con reduccion y haria una placa de control por pwm para eso saludosss


----------



## pandacba

La verdad que si Dario, es una pena esa solucón habiendo otras formas, ya que hay una gran variedad de motores con reductores de todo tipo, y que funcionan muy pero muy bien


----------



## kenoby

aqui hay muchos... no se que tan accesibles son los integrados:

http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/?Circuitos_de_Radiocontrol:Circuitos_de_Servos


----------



## kenoby

mira.... para un futuro proyecto que tengo pensado... me compre un servo pequeño de 9gr. que acá en argentina estan $20. 
la idea que tengo para poder manejar mayores fuerzas es cambiar el motor a través de un puente en H. tomando como las señales de dirección las pwm que iban al motor original... despues usar otro sistema de reducción mecánico (hecho por mi con un par de engranjes) parecido al que ya tiene y obiamente en algún punto 'acoplarle' el potenciómetro que funciona de sensor. 
en fin... usar el circuito digital que trae un servo mas económico y sustituirle la parte mecánica por una de mayor potencia acorde a mis necesidades... es mas fácil de lo que parece...


----------



## Dario

eso es verdad, ami tambien se me habia ocurrido. es mas barato que comprar u n pic... jeje...
saludosss


----------



## IPGDEVICES

Pues la solucion que pretendes implementar se oye muy bien ahi luego comentas tu experiencia


----------



## cloow

Bueno tengo otra duda.. Tengo el servo de un solo grado de libertad, en la posicion x, ahora quiero con 2 grados de libertad. No se si alguien me puede ayudar?? 
Gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien

alguien sabe donde puedo comprar servos en argentina??


----------



## Dario

el-rey-julien dijo:


> alguien sabe donde puedo comprar servos en argentina??


Su alteza los puede conseguir en merKadolibre muy baratos jeje... _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-122356310-micro-servo-digital-9g-para-futaba-hitec-hs-55-gws-walkera-_JM_
saludosss


----------



## el-rey-julien

pero necesito ir a un local ,pues necesito unos 500 y no puedo importar,ademas tengo que ver si sirven para lo que pienso usar ,los de marcado libre no tienen esa cantidad ( si me sirven para mover pestillos de cajas fuertes,todavía no los e probado)
gracias dario¡¡¡¡¡
saludos de su majestad


----------



## kenoby

IPGDEVICES dijo:


> Pues la solucion que pretendes implementar se oye muy bien ahi luego comentas tu experiencia



estuve haciendolo como dije anteriormente y surgió el problema de que un transistor del puente en H calentaba demasiado... no se porque... otro inconveniente es que para el potenciometro que funciona como "sensor" se necesita un par de engranajes que reduzcan bastante el giro del motor... (cuanto mas lo reduzcan mas precisión tendrá) sino el pot gira demasiado rápido y el envión del giro hace que caiga en un punto impreciso y retroceda para buscar nuevamente el punto y otra vez se pase y así sucesivamente y empiece a temblar todo el engranaje por darle el giro al pot demasiado rápido.
en conclusión: necesito saber porque calienta mucho el transistor... de puente en H. y buscar (o agregar) engranajes que reduzcan la velocidad al pot. tal cual (o lo mas aproximado) como lo haría en el servo original... 
en razgos generales FUNCIONA!!


----------



## colledaninf

Acá encontré un circuito a transistores

Acá encontré un circuito a transistores



Acá encontré un circuito a transistores



Encontré un circuito que complementa al anterior


----------



## IPGDEVICES

En la siguiente pagina explican como hacer un controlador digital con um microcontrolador aplicado a un motor de CD, el sensor es un encoder de cuadratura. Espero les sirva.
http://elm-chan.org/works/smc/report_e.html


----------



## Sel

kenoby dijo:


> mira.... para un futuro proyecto que tengo pensado... me compre un servo pequeño de 9gr. que acá en argentina estan $20.
> la idea que tengo para poder manejar mayores fuerzas es cambiar el motor a través de un puente en H. tomando como las señales de dirección las pwm que iban al motor original... despues usar otro sistema de reducción mecánico (hecho por mi con un par de engranjes) parecido al que ya tiene y obiamente en algún punto 'acoplarle' el potenciómetro que funciona de sensor.
> en fin... usar el circuito digital que trae un servo mas económico y sustituirle la parte mecánica por una de mayor potencia acorde a mis necesidades... es mas fácil de lo que parece...



Hola,

yo trate de hacer lo mismo y no me dió resultado, en esa ocasión de uno de 9 gr ponerselo a un motor que trabaja con 9v.

Opté por adaptarle un potenciometro a un motoreductor y programarlo con Arduino, ya he logrado que gire a la izquierda o derecha respetando los topes (valores hacia ambos lados del pot) ya que el uso es para una dirección, me falta hacer que regrese a la posición "0".


----------



## EmaTronic

mrpepo dijo:


> bueno bueno, un compañero me pidio el diagrama, aqui se los pongo. el pot1 lo giras normalmente entonces el pot2 va unido al motor por la perilla entonces este simula el movimiento del pot1, cualquier duda ya saben
> 
> por cierto los pot son de 10k




Hola que tal, probé la solución que propusiste para emular o mas bien realizar el trabajo que brinda un servomotor, arme el circuito y tuve el siguiente inconveniente para uno de los lado cuando giro el potenciometro, que hace la variación de pulso, el motor responde perfectamente como un servomotor pero cuando cambio el sentido de giro el mismo ya no responde, podrás ayudarme a solucionarlo desde ya muchas gracias !!


----------



## xmagdielx

Saludos nuevamente. Ok el puente H con mosfet si los eh trabajado, para trabajar con ellos debes de saber que funcionan simplemente cuando su puerta (gate) esta 2 o 4 voltios por encima de la carga ( sourge). Bueno y con respecto de lo del PCB depende de que programa utilizas, aqui te dejo una imagen para ver si es algo asi lo que necesitas. Ah y otra cosa si usas mosfet de canal N, y tienes una carga de 12 voltios para los motores debes utilizar una fuente externa o elevar la tension de los 12 voltios para tus mosfet. 
Aqui te dejo un link interesante, no es el diagrama que yo usé cuando trabaje con el puente H, pero esta bien explicado: http://www.neoteo.com/puente-h-con-mosfet-para-motores-cc
Saludos! y suerte!

P.D: si te sirve el diagrama, me avisas y te envio el archivo con el pcb (PCB Wizzard)


----------



## Dario

los invito a que le den una mirada a este exelente proyecto http://www.neoteo.com/servomotores-cuando-reciclar-es-un-arte saludosss


----------



## xmagdielx

Saludos otra vez, disculpen la tardanza pero habia estado ocupado en otras cosas, alli te dejo el archivo del pcb, y la simulacion en live wire. Te recomiendo que hagas pruebas en protoboard primero, por si despues debes cambiar algo del pcb para tu comodidad. Saludos y suerte!


----------



## Dario

Hola amigos, he visto que este post nunca fue resuelto, asi que me decidi a hacer un servomotor apartir de un motor DC y aqui esta el resultado de las pruebas. en breve estare subiendo los archivos para compartir... saludosss


----------



## pandacba

Muy bueno, veo que sigues y esta bien, comenzar a dar fomra a cosas que quedaron por alli, aprovechar la experiencia que se acuula, el conocimiento que se adquiiere, explorar nuevas frontearas, un gran aliento Darío, eres un digno hijo de la "Docta"
Otra demostración de lo mucho que se puede hacer, con un poco de ingenio muchas ganas  y perseverancia, y en lo personal la electronica aplicada como en el caso este con elementos electromecanicos me gusta y mucho asi que espero publiques tu proyecto para ver como resolviste este caso..


----------



## Dario

Muchas gracias por tu aliento panda, en cualquier momento subo este proyecto que esta terminado, solo me falta terminar de editar el video y ya  jeje... estate atento, saludosss. 

PD: (Pido disculpas al señor moderador por haberme pasado de tonto  ¿fuiste vos fogo?)


----------



## Dario

Hola amigos, aqui les dejo la solucion de este post , es un servomotor casero hecho con un LM324, un LB1641 y algunas partes de un antiguo VCR ... en fin, espero les sea de utilidad. saludosss


----------



## jairog2

IPGDEVICES dijo:


> no funcionaria del todo bien ya que tendrias perdida de potencia lo que te recomiendo es que utilices un controlador PID de posicion analogo con el cual obtendrias mejores resultados y si quieres que funcione como servo utiliza un convertidor de frecuancia a voltaje, con esto podras ingresarle una señal de control a tu motor de CD



Como hacer un servomotor con un motor de cd? se puedes podrias explicar como?


----------



## papirrin

Se utiliza un control PID(proporcional,integral y derivada) ese control ayuda a mantener las variaciones de error, se puede hacer de diferentes maneras y aunque no hay muchos proyectos terminados y compartidos si puedes encontrar buscando. Hay con amplificadores operacionales, con micros y el mas sencillo de hacer es con arduino.
Los que he visto son con PWM.


----------



## Ballestero

Patricio dijo:


> Tengo la inquietud de construir un servomotor a partir de un motor DC (12V), se como funciona un servomotor, tambien el circuito para controlarlo, pero lo que necesito es hacer el Servomotor con un motor DC de 12 voltios, es decir la electronica de un servomecanismo.
> 
> muchas Gracias.



Hola amigo, creo que la solucion a tu problema es un controlador Proporcional-Integral-Derivativo, un PID por sus siglas, con esto podras controlar la posicion angular de tu motor y por ende, este se convertirá en un servo. Necesitaras basicamente de 3 a 6 opamp, sugiero el 324, eso depende de tu circuito claro. Unas resistencias, capacitores, transistores de potencia y algunos trimmers de presicion o multivueltas y potenciometros.

Busca en internet como hacer un PID para controlar la posicion angular de tu motor en san google, justo estoy embarcado en el mismo proyecto y si necesitas ayuda o diagramas me puedes decir.


----------



## OSS1

papirrin dijo:


> Se utiliza un control PID(proporcional,integral y derivada) ese control ayuda a mantener las variaciones de error, se puede hacer de diferentes maneras y aunque no hay muchos proyectos terminados y compartidos si puedes encontrar buscando. Hay con amplificadores operacionales, con micros y el mas sencillo de hacer es con arduino.
> Los que he visto son con PWM.



Saludos a todos, Según lo que nos comenta el colega Papirrin el que busca encuentra  aquí un vídeo donde podemos observar información interesante en el tema de los servos sobre la plataforma Arduino allí en el vídeo también esta el enlace a la pagina de su desarrollador... 



 estoy recolectando algunos mecanismos para ver si logro ensamblar el lector optico (encoder) + el puente H +  el control PID, de esta manera realizar un control Servo PID ajustado a nuestras necesidades, les estare comentando...


----------



## pepibho

un video de proyectos sencillos de aprendizage con arduino....





Ballestero dijo:


> Hola amigo, creo que la solucion a tu problema es un controlador Proporcional-Integral-Derivativo, un PID por sus siglas, con esto podras controlar la posicion angular de tu motor y por ende, este se convertirá en un servo. Necesitaras basicamente de 3 a 6 opamp, sugiero el 324, eso depende de tu circuito claro. Unas resistencias, capacitores, transistores de potencia y algunos trimmers de presicion o multivueltas y potenciometros.
> 
> Busca en internet como hacer un PID para controlar la posicion angular de tu motor en san google, justo estoy embarcado en el mismo proyecto y si necesitas ayuda o diagramas me puedes decir.




el control del posicionamiento de un serbomotor no baria en nada al circuito sencillo de posicionamiento de unos paneles solares con dos LDR. se trata que ambas corrientes se igualen con una pequeña isteresis, en los serbomotores la isteresis si no estoy mal ace que el motor gire igual para conpensar pero con menos fuerza o mejorados que regulan el tren pwm
en la conexionH del motor y aumentan el pulso segun lo distante que este el punto de referencia ala colocacion pedida y cuando se acercan reduce (eso ace sufrir mucho menos al motor y las baterias)


----------

